# batch - dateien im Ordner zählen - Hilfe



## Bioschnitzel (25. September 2009)

*batch - dateien im Ordner zählen - Hilfe*

Hallo lieber PCGHXler,
ich habe ein Problem. 


Ich schilder erstmal den Sachverhalt. Es geht darum, das wir in einem Ordner PDF`s sammeln, und zu einem Zeitpunkt (einmal im Monat) alle PDF`s verschicken. Jedoch möchten wir gerne ganz genau wissen wieviel PDF`s wir verschicken, um später kontrollieren zu können. Mein Chef sagt dem Explorer kann man nicht vertrauen, oft schleichen sich dort Fehler ein. Also soll ich ein Tool finden. 

Ich kam jedoch auf die Idee, das es mit einer einfachen Batch doch auch gehen müsste?  

Was ich also letztendlich haben möchte: 

- Batch ausführen 
- TXT wird erstellt in der die Anzahl der PDF-Dateien im bestimmten Ordner angezeigt werden 

Nehmen wir am besten erstma ein Beispiel. 



Quellordner der PDF`s: 

_C:\PDF\ _


Ziel der TXT mit anzahl der PDF`s 
_
C:\PDF.txt _




Soweit so gut. 

Ich habe mal ein wenig gegoogelt, um überhaupt ein Anfang zu haben: 


Batchinhalt:

_dir "C:\PDF" /b/s |find /v /c "::"_


Wenn ich sie jetzt ausführe bekomme ich für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde die Anzahl der PDF`s angezeigt, weil sich das Fenster sofort wieder schließt. Wie kriege ich es jetzt aber hin das er das Ergebnis als TXT speichert? 



Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 


Gruß


----------



## bingo88 (25. September 2009)

*AW: batch - dateien im Ordner zählen - Hilfe*

Das ist einfach:
"dir > dir.txt" liefert dir die Ausgabe von dir in die Datei dir.txt. Dieses > leitet die Ausgabe des Standardausgabestroms der Konsole in die danach folgende Datei um.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. September 2009)

*AW: batch - dateien im Ordner zählen - Hilfe*

Wo landet sie dann? Ich verstehe es noch nicht so ganz. Wäre besser wenn du mein Beispiel benutzen würdest =(


----------



## bingo88 (25. September 2009)

*AW: batch - dateien im Ordner zählen - Hilfe*

Also du musst vorher ins richtige Verzeichnis gehen, oder alternativ den vollen Pfad der ausgabedatei angeben.

Beispiel:
_dir "C:\PDF" /b/s |find /v /c "::"_ > "C:\PDF\anzahl.txt"

Das aktuelle Verzeichnis kann man ja mit cd setzen, ob es da was schöneres gibt, weiß ich leider nich mehr. Ist schon recht lang her, das ich mit sowas gearbeitet habe (DOS ist ja nich mehr ganz so frisch^^).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. September 2009)

*AW: batch - dateien im Ordner zählen - Hilfe*

geil klappt, genauso hab ichs mir vorgestellt  

Danke  

PS: wie könnte ich noch einstellen das nur pdf-dateien gezählt werden? (am besten wieder komplettes beispiel)


----------



## midnight (25. September 2009)

*AW: batch - dateien im Ordner zählen - Hilfe*

Ui, unter Linux wüsst ich das, da könntest du vor der "Ausgabe" mit grep noch filtern. Aber Dos, da muss ich auch erst nachgucken 

so far


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. September 2009)

*AW: batch - dateien im Ordner zählen - Hilfe*

also irgendwie "*.pdf" aber ich weiß nicht wohin ich den befehl setzen soll =/


----------



## bingo88 (25. September 2009)

*AW: batch - dateien im Ordner zählen - Hilfe*

Ich hab's mal so versucht:

dir "C:\PDF" /b /s > dir.txt <- da ist dein verzeichnisinhlat drinnen
find /c /i ".pdf" dir.txt > pdf.txt <- da steht jetzt die Anzahl der gefundenen Dateien drinnen
del dir.txt <- die kannst du wieder löschen

du kannst dir auch mit <befehl> / ? ne kurze Hilfe anzeigen lassen, z.b. find /?

Meine Kommentare kannste natürlich net mit in die Datei übernehmen ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. September 2009)

*AW: batch - dateien im Ordner zählen - Hilfe*

geile Sache, funzt! 

Danke dir


----------



## bingo88 (25. September 2009)

*AW: batch - dateien im Ordner zählen - Hilfe*

jo, kein Ding. Also ich hätte mir schnell nen C#-Prog geschrieben was das macht, das wäre schneller gegangen, als die Kramerei in meinem Kopf.
Den DOS-Kram hab ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gebraucht/gesehen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. September 2009)

*AW: batch - dateien im Ordner zählen - Hilfe*

Du kannst mir auch schnell ein C#-Prog schreiben wenn du willst


----------



## bingo88 (25. September 2009)

*AW: batch - dateien im Ordner zählen - Hilfe*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Du kannst mir auch schnell ein C#-Prog schreiben wenn du willst


Wenn Du C# hast, kann ich dir vllt. später mal den Quelltext schicken (wenn ich's machen sollte). Im Moment ist eher schlecht, da muss ich mich noch mit Java und HTML quälen ^^

Wenn ich dann schon dabei wäre: Sollen nur Dateien in einem Ordner gezählt werden (auch Unterordner einbeziehen?), oder kommt da noch was hinzu?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. September 2009)

*AW: batch - dateien im Ordner zählen - Hilfe*

hat sich schon erledigt. Mein Chef ist zufrieden, brauchst nix zu proggen ^^ 

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe


----------



## bingo88 (25. September 2009)

*AW: batch - dateien im Ordner zählen - Hilfe*

jo, kein problem! Freut mich, wenn mein Wissen mal zu was nutze is


----------

